# gagdet /gadgétisation



## claudie

Hola a todos !!

Como se puede traducir la palabra "gadget"...Encontré "chisme" pero no sé si esta adecuado en mi contexto...

"Il ne s'agit pas d'un simple gagdet mais au contraire d'un objet très recherché"

No se trata de un mero "chisme" sino al contrario de un objeto muy sofisticado.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## chics

Buenos días,

¡Hola Claudie!

Sí parece adecuado. _Chisme_ es eso.
Mais ta phrae pourrait être meilleur:

_No se trata de un mero chisme/cachivache sino, por el contrario, de un objeto..._

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Hace tiempo nos lo preguntamos en el Sólo español.
Si quieres leerlo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=126180

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chics

Buenas, 

Ce qui se pase c'est que chisme veut dire gadget=artilugio et aussi potin=cotilleo.
Si on ne conais que la signification "potin" on va croire que ça va mal dans le contexte de Claudie, mais en sachant l'autre acception du mot, tou va bien.

Et oui, à la fin, on a beacoup de mots pour dire gadget=artilugio en espagnol...

Saludines.


----------



## guijarro

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Hola. Para traducir esta palabra al español, ¿me debería quedar con "accesorio"? ¿O "novedad"? Ninguna me convence... Ayúdenme por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Prometo

Aparato es lo mejor.


----------



## pequeño

¿dispositivo? ¿cacharro? ¿aparato? ¿complemento?

En castellano también se usa mucho actualmente "gadget", no hay más que visitar los "blogs" o las webs sobre tecnología. 

Yo diría que son dispositivos o aparatos con una utilidad específica o novedosa, con una imagen llamativa, sorprendente o que sigue las últimas tendencias en diseño. 

Traducción: "aparato o dispositivo de última tecnología" ¿o algo así?


----------



## chics

Ojo, porque "gadget" en castellano implica una utilidad práctica dudosa...


----------



## pequeño

En ese caso sería más parecido a "cacharrito de última tecnología" o algo similar.


----------



## poupounette

Yo pondría _artilugio_


----------



## pequeño

poupounette said:


> Yo pondría _artilugio_


----------



## malika06

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour, 

Comment pourrait-on dire "gadgetisation de la société japonaise"?

Merci!!


----------



## yserien

Petit objet qui plaît plus par sa nouveauté et son originalité que par son utilité. _Le gadget c'est le truc, le machin, le bidule : un objet qui ne vise à aucune recherche esthétique, qui ne prétend à nul service, qui ne sert à rien ou dont la fonction est si futile qu'on devine bien que sa création n'a pas été dictée par un beso.CNRTL._
l n'y a pas aucun verbe "gadgetisation".


----------



## chlapec

Dificilísimo 
Una posibilidad: "tendencia creciente a adquirir artilugios inútiles"


----------



## malika06

Si, claro es dificil encontrar una equivalencia para la palabra "gadgetisation"

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Lexinauta

Quizá, y sólo quizá, pudiera utilizarse 'banalización'.


----------



## yserien

Prefiero mil veces banalización antes que ese término foraneo y parcialmente castellanizado.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

yserien said:


> Prefiero mil veces banalización antes que ese término foraneo y parcialmente castellanizado.


 
Pues adivina lo que acabará imponiéndose ....

Aventurando podríamos utilizar 'adminiculización' (de adminículo). No aparece en el diccionario, claro, pero gadgetización tampoco.

Bajo mi punto de vista sería correcto pero le falta la popularidad del original, en fin ...

Saludosd


----------



## chics

yserien said:


> _Le gadget c'est le truc, le machin, le bidule : un objet qui ne vise à aucune recherche esthétique, qui ne prétend à nul service, qui ne sert à rien ou dont la fonction est si futile qu'on devine bien que sa création n'a pas été dictée par un beso.CNRTL._


Esta definición no debe de estar muy alejada de la de *trasto*, en castellano. *Artilugio* me parece bien también en ese contexto, o *maquinitas*, quizás. 

La verdad es que tampoco tenemos bastante contexto como para saber con exactitud a lo que se refiere ¿la sociedad es cada vez más banal? ¿es una sociedad consumista que se expresa cada vez más con lo material? ¿una a la que le gustan los objetos? ¿los objetos inútiles? ¿los objetos electrónicos de última generación? ¿aunque no sean indispensables? ¿más que los que sirven para algo?...


----------



## malika06

Quand je parle de gadgetisation de la société japonaise, je fais référence à la manie de s'encombrer d'objets de petite taille, souvent peu utiles, mais qui sont toujours sur soi: telephone portable, mini appareil photo, clé usb, lecteur mp3.... Tout est en format mini.

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas!


----------



## Lexinauta

Entonces tenemos que empezar a buscar de nuevo, ahora por el lado de la *miniaturización* de los productos japoneses.


----------



## cachomero

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​

Bonjour à tous,
Dans le texte ci-dessous, je ne sais vraiment pas comment traduire le mot *gadget*. Le texte parle des approches et méthodes participatives dans le cadre de l'aide humanitaire. Ce sont des méthodes qui sont présentes et largement utilisées depuis longtemps dans le milieu de l'aide au développement, mais leur intégration dans le secteur humanitaire reste encore marginale. Avec le mot gadget, on fait référence au fait qu'elles sont perçues, dans ce contexte, comme des banalités pas très serieuses...


> Les approches  participatives ne sont pas des « gadgets », même si les méthodes et outils peuvent souvent en donner l’impression. Ce sont d’abord des questions d’attitude. Ecoute,  humilité, capacité d’empathie, aptitude à se remettre en cause et à abandonner des  parcelles de pouvoir sont au cœur de la « révolution culturelle » que les humanitaires doivent souvent faire lorsqu’ils veulent faire le pas de la participation.


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Paquita

¿fruslerías?
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=fruslería


----------



## Delphi

"Trastos", peut être??


----------



## cachomero

Muchas gracias a los dos.

Fruslerías podría ser una opción, no se me había ocurrido.
Sin embargo, como el texto habla de una visión de la ayuda humanitaria y de los métodos asociados a ella, no se puede hablar de trastos o cachibaches. Además, lo que se critica al considerar gadget estos enfoques no es el hecho de que sean una molestia, sino que reflejan una reflexión sobre las prácticas humanitarias que no toca el núcleo de la cuestión, sino una vertiente marginal que no tiene ningún interés y a la que no merece la pena prestar la menor atención.


----------



## chlapec

¿Qué te parece "un instrumento inútil"?


----------



## Delphi

trivialidad?


----------



## cachomero

El sentido es el de instrumento inútil, en efecto, pero con esta opción no veo la necesidad de ponerlo entre comillas. Trivialidad me gusta mucho. Al principio yo había pensado en banalidad, que se le acerca mucho...

Gracias a los dos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- detalles / elementos accesorios ?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Accesiorización? Una palabreja que me acabo de inventar... Sin olvidar que el término francés es también un neologismo, una hibridación.

*Les gadgets* incluyen todos esos aparatos tecnológicos: reproductores portátiles de música, dispositivos de almacenamiento, IPhones®, IPods® y demás trebejos que llamaríamos _accesorios_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## bib76

chics said:


> Ojo, porque "gadget" en castellano implica una utilidad práctica dudosa...



En francés también ...


----------



## Gévy

Hola

¿Una cursilería?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lexinauta

¿Podrá ser 'insignificancias'?


----------

